
GNU Guile 3.0.0 - lelf
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2020-01/msg00003.html
======
rahuldottech
A thread for this already exists, from four hours ago, and is currently on the
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065942)

~~~
rgrau
I've entered an infinite loop clicking that link.

Luckily scheme does tail call optimization and I didn't crash, just looped
forever.

~~~
gmfawcett
Hah! Best Scheme joke of the day. :)

